# The program you're about to watch contains infidelity



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

So, I thought it might be helpful for us to list any movies or shows we've seen that might cause some members to trigger. I can watch a show like Madmen without issue,but I'm sure some her, unfortunately, find the show unwatchable.

I'm getting over a lot of this stuff but last night I went and saw Campaign... with one of my rebound girls of all people. Spoiler alert... There's a scene where will Ferrel (playing a John Edwards type) seduces Zach Galifiniakis' wife. It was meant to be funny, but it actually triggered me.

Needless to say the rest of the date was kinda awkward.

Anyway ITT, we share these sorts of things to help others avoid undue emotional stress.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Contagion*: had to sit through this with family 2 weeks after Dday. A large part of the plot revolves around a woman having an affair and her husband not knowing about it at the time.

That was one awkward evening.

It's been mentioned many times before, but the media have such as blasé attitude to infidelity that it is very very difficult to avoid.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Chris989 said:


> *
> It's been mentioned many times before, but the media have such as blasé attitude to infidelity that it is very very difficult to avoid.*


*

Speaking as both a BS (in R) and a former radio/tv/film major, I don't think it's so much a blasé attitude as it is that dramatic narrative is driven by conflict. And, from a story standpoint, infidelity is a sure way to introduce conflict of several different types. The same principle is behind the vast majority of cop shows being about homicide and/or assault cases. When was the last time you saw a cop show about the robbery/petty crime division? Probably Fox's The Good Guys from a couple seasons back. What's that? You didn't see it? Neither did most people. Which is why it's not on the air any longer.

That said, infidelity, in and of itself, in tv/movies doesn't tend to trigger me. It only does if I've become invested in the characters. For example, the finale of the British/Showtime series Secret Diary of a Call Girl not only triggered me big time, but got me pi$$ed off at the main character, that I'd spent four years rooting for.
Posted via Mobile Device*


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Anything on HBO, Cinemax or Starz? LOL

Some of my favorite shows. True Blood, Game of Thrones, Spartacus


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

We haven't had any infideliy in our marriage but while watching a couple of seasons of madmen on Netflix my wife could barely contain her anger towards me.

WTF is up with the projecting ladies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cpacan (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, just had the pleasure of watching "Unfaithfull", Richard Gere, or as much as I could stand to watch, that is.

Wife thought it wad an OK thriller...


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Grayson said:


> Speaking as both a BS (in R) and a former radio/tv/film major, I don't think it's so much a blasé attitude as it is that dramatic narrative is driven by conflict. And, from a story standpoint, infidelity is a sure way to introduce conflict of several different types. The same principle is behind the vast majority of cop shows being about homicide and/or assault cases. When was the last time you saw a cop show about the robbery/petty crime division? Probably Fox's _The Good Guys_ from a couple seasons back. What's that? You didn't see it? Neither did most people. Which is why it's not on the air any longer.
> 
> That said, infidelity, in and of itself, in tv/movies doesn't tend to trigger me. It only does if I've become invested in the characters. For example, the finale of the British/Showtime series _Secret Diary of a Call Girl_ not only triggered me big time, but got me pi$$ed off at the main character, that I'd spent four years rooting for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good points!

Thinking back, the worst trigger I have experienced thus far - bearing in mind I watch very little TV - was a film where a chap's girlfriend had been murdered, but just before the murder she had taken a pregnancy test. It kept showing her taking the test.

I know my WW took at least one pregnancy test and this triggered me like mad. It caused a massive row as we were watching it together and she didn't want to turn it off despite this.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Everything but Seasame Street


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

The day following Dday, I settled to watch The Descendants. What a bad mistake.
I didn't know about the plot of the movie.

Basically, Clooney has a wife in coma and he discovers that she's been cheating on him and deceiving him.
One scene, though, where he confronted a friend that knew about her affair and she was very hurtful was a pain to watch. I couldn't finish the movie.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sideways... No need to say anything more. That movie pissed me off so much!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

I just remembered the movie Last Night. That one kind of had me PO'd.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Of all things, Ally McBeal. I had just started watching the series on Netflix, D-Day was just a couple of days later. I sunk into watching them back to back...but as I watched, it seemed to get worse and worse. 

My husband had an EA/PA with a girl her worked with...then when D-Day came around, fought with me to stay in contact with her for several weeks, saying they were friends and wanted to remain friends. 

Ally McBeal's plot...two ex-lovers, who try to remain friends, but never can contain themselves from being physical. Yeah...great thing to sink into when you are in the midst of something like that.

It is now one year later, and I decided to finish watching the series. It kinda felt like I was finally putting it behind me. Silly huh?


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Spunoh said:


> The day following Dday, I settled to watch The Descendants. What a bad mistake.
> I didn't know about the plot of the movie.


Holy sh*t!!!

I just remembered that my xWF suggested this movie post ILYBINILWY, pre D-Day, because I "loved Hawaii so much." Even worse is that I could also relate to the situation with Clooney's unique extended family. It was as if she wanted to give my a already suspicious mind a preview of the coming months tapping into other insecurities along the way.

Dumbass xWF is still so emotionally stunted that she still doesn't really see the cruelty in selecting that movie. She found it "inspiring."

That said, it is objectively a very, very good movie and the subject matter was handled with rare compassion for the man in that position. I also liked that Hollywood chose Clooney, showing that this could really happen to any man... Though, I AM better looking than him.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

Labcoat said:


> Holy sh*t!!!
> 
> I just remembered that my xWF suggested this movie post ILYBINILWY, pre D-Day, because I "loved Hawaii so much." Even worse is that I could also relate to the situation with Clooney's unique extended family. It was as if she wanted to give my a already suspicious mind a preview of the coming months tapping into other insecurities along the way.
> 
> ...


I guess that in other circumstances, I would've liked the movie. Clooney's monologues were pretty deep and the actors did a great job.
I only could last until he went to confront his wife's friend, so I don't really what happened next.

It was cruel of your wife to pick this movie, and how could she be blind to the fact that Clooney's wife actions destroyed messed up her child.
Good thing she's your ex, now.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

"A walk on the Moon"
Faithful, hardworking, devoted husband and father is deceived the very night Neil Armstrong (RIP) walks on the moon. The affair continues through Woodstock - wife justifies EA/PA to MIL and daughter - very emotional -


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Spunoh said:


> The day following Dday, I settled to watch The Descendants.


I'll be watching this movie tonight.

So far, I have watched "Unfaithful". 
It won't cease to be one of the best movies so far.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> *Contagion*: had to sit through this with family 2 weeks after Dday. A large part of the plot revolves around a woman having an affair and her husband not knowing about it at the time.
> 
> That was one awkward evening.
> 
> It's been mentioned many times before, but the media have such as blasé attitude to infidelity that it is very very difficult to avoid.


Yes, this one set me off too. It was only subtle, but it hit me hard. I watched another Matt Damon movie on the weekend, "Hereafter". He plays a psychic.

There's a seen where a french reporter is in a restrauant with her husband, when she realises he's cheating on her. She cries and leaves.

She eventually ends up with the Matt Damon character. It's interesting, that the script writers never have the affair effected marriages work it out. It always seems to be a given that they separate and that's the end of the marriage.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the Investigation ID channel. Half the murder mysteries revolve around infidelity! And now they have a new show coming out, Deadly Affairs. !!! I still watch though, and if I start getting mad I turn it off.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, I just finished watching The Descendants.
It was painful to watch, especially in the end.

I could see how the OM TTed and it reminded me about all the stories I've read here. 
But, I was surprised to see the BS give the OM a last chance to see his mistress. 

Generally, I'm not a fan of George Clooney and not even a fan of his movies but this one was an alright movie. Somewhat different.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

tacoma said:


> We haven't had any infideliy in our marriage but while watching a couple of seasons of madmen on Netflix my wife could barely contain her anger towards me.
> 
> WTF is up with the projecting ladies?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. Yup.

Actually while somewhat interesting The Other Man kinda hacked me off a bit too. Unfortunately I think there is some real truth to this type of thing. Some folks think this is a chocie they have. She had a great marriage. But she enjoyed that special lover for those vacations. She compartmentalized. I am an idealist thinking that the husband can be this guy too, but perhaps it is unrealistic.

Bridges of ******* County is an interesting one as well.


----------

